# PC parts catalog? Which is the best?



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I need a catalog of pc 'parts', not things such as 'pcworld'. I already requested newegg's catalog. Are there any others? :shrug:


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

correction- I requested Tiger Direct's catalong, not Newegg's. Sorry.


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

www.pricewatch.com


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i like to browse the websites. you already have tigerdirect.com and newegg.com . have you been to zipzoomfly.com?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I get the best deals on sale items at Fry's Electronics. You simply can't beat Fry's when something you need is on sale. But they aren't that great for non-sale items.

If I'm looking to pick up most computer items (but CD burners and digital cameras in particular) I go to Computer Geeks:

http://geeks.com/

For cables and adapters, you can't beat ComputerGate. Here are 6' USB 2.0 cables for 99 cents (quantities of 10):

http://www.computergate.com/products/item.cfm?prodcd=CUSAB062

How about 6' Centronics printer cables for 49 cents (just try to find them for under $10 at a local computer store).

http://www.computergate.com/products/item.cfm?prodcd=CCM3610MF


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

I haven't used a 'catalog' since the days of Comoputer Shopper. Man I miss Computer Shopper from the old days (80's). It was huge, and you could find anything. THe internet has mostly eliminated printed catalogs, and even Tiger Direct's 'catalog' as fara as I can tell is not a complete listing of all that is on their website.


----------

